# Intestinal blockage from raw diet?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey all
i would like to know if there is a high risk of intestinal blockage with the bones?
my dog doesnt chew the bones much (chicken wing) just maybe 4 or 5 chews then swallows it 
And i worry sometimes about blockage or choking


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dogs normaly chew just enough to get it down, unlike us. Bone is digestable, so your dog will be fine. Be sure to feed cuts with bone that are the correct size for your dog. For the size of your dog, chicken wings, chicken necks etc.. are fine.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Dogs normaly chew just enough to get it down, unlike us. Bone is digestable, so your dog will be fine. Be sure to feed cuts with bone that are the correct size for your dog. For the size of your dog, chicken wings, chicken necks etc.. are fine.


I feed little dogs one is 3.5 pounds and that is what I do^^^.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

In 10 years of feeding 4 dogs, and thousands of pounds of whole chickens, I've NEVER had a blockage from RAW. Now socks, underwear, and rope are a whole different story


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

The threat of blockage from a RAW bone or bone fragment is more of a concern for dogs/cats who are in the transition phase from commercial food. It takes awhile for their digestive tract to normalize and reach the healthy, natural pH level that is necessary to properly digest bone. Until that happens, many people see bone fragments in the dog's feces and freak out. But after awhile this normally stops and bone is completely processed through digestion. If your dog is fully transitioned, it's of little concern. Sure, it happens occasionally. But as bully4life said above, there are many other potential choking/blockage threats in a dog's daily environment than raw bones. And, of course, cooked bones are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If this is still a concern for you, I would just take a rubber mallet and smash up the wings/legs prior to feeding


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

bully4life said:


> In 10 years of feeding 4 dogs, and thousands of pounds of whole chickens, I've NEVER had a blockage from RAW. Now socks, underwear, and rope are a whole different story


And rubberbands and a cracker wrapper ugh! But nope, never bone.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Blockage*

We have not had a problem and my smallest sheltie is about 12 pounds. I am happy with two maybe three chomps before swallowing. At first they threw up or pooped a bit of bone but not after transitioning. I worry more when they get into the trash than what bone in meat they eat!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

nickiklaus said:


> Hey all
> i would like to know if there is a high risk of intestinal blockage with the bones?
> my dog doesnt chew the bones much (chicken wing) just maybe 4 or 5 chews then swallows it
> And i worry sometimes about blockage or choking


i was happy when my dog chomped four or five times...he started out trying to swallow entire drumsticks...and did successfully the first time when i was ignorant.

dogs don't chew....they use their teeth to break down.....just enough so they can swallow....

i think dogs have a better chance of an obstruction from eating a sock than eating raw bones.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Good to know ! 
Thank you all!


----------

